# 7DII lightmeter on top LCD.



## EGLA Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Canon enthousiasts, 


Since it's my first post on this forum I'll first give you a short introduction of myself. 
My name is Laurens, I come from the Netherlands and work mainly a photojournalist for a newspaper. 
I read the topics on this forum quite often and also regularly check the main page too see what's going to be out there. 

I'll get down to my issue. I bought a 7D II and noticed that the top LCD doesn't show the lightmeter in manual mode anymore... Like my 7D MkI, 5DII and III do. There is however a exposure correction bar(in AV or TV) that could do this. But I'm not able to find anything about how to make it work like that in the manual, nor the internet.

Does anybody have any idea why Canon deleted that function, and more important, how to get it back?? Noting has taken the place, it's just a blank field when I press the shutter button half way on the 7DII. 

You can see the pic's below to understand what I mean. 





7DII




5DIII


I'm sorry if there are faults in my post, but English isn't my native language and I haven't been on a forum for a long time now. 

All the best, 

Laurens


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 16, 2014)

EGLA Photography said:


> Hello Canon enthousiasts,
> 
> 
> Since it's my first post on this forum I'll first give you a short introduction of myself.
> ...


I thought your English was excellent and you gave a good description of your problem with visuals (though I might have called it the "exposure compensation scale"). I don't shoot a lot in M so I grabbed my 7DII to see how that worked. I turned it on, went to M and the scale was there. But I noticed I was still in Auto ISO so I set the ISO to 400 and there was no compensation scale visible. Then it struck me, perfect exposure would be is a combination of perfect aperture, perfect shutter speed and perfect ISO. To change exposure compensation you have to change one of those attributes. With Auto ISO compensation changes the ISO. And this compensation is visible in a vertical scale on the right of the viewfinder. The same scale seems to be used for the M mode when using a fixed ISO. At least that is the way it appears to work on my camera. I haven't looked at the manual yet but will see what it says. I hope this explanation is clear enough. English is my first (and only) language but I've never been proficient in it. 

Edit: I checked the manual and this behavior is explained on page 222 (at least page 222 of the English manual).


----------



## EGLA Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! 
The meter I'm looking for is indeed present on the right in the viewfinder(with older bodies on the bottom) , but with my other EOS bodies It's also present at the same time on the top LCD. You are correct about the auto ISO, then there is a exposure compensation scale which could theoretically function as a meter.

I already asked some photographers over here with the same camera, but they don't seem to be bothered by it since they never use the top LCD meter. Could it be possible canon would enable this in a future firmware update if it's not available now? I shoot quite often from "belly level" and then it's really useful to have a meter on the LCD and not only in the viewfinder.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome to the CR!  Don't worry about your (very good) english, we'll understand you here 



EGLA Photography said:


> Could it be possible canon would enable this in a future firmware update if it's not available now? I shoot quite often from "belly level" and then it's really useful to have a meter on the LCD and not only in the viewfinder.



Firstly, it should be very easy to fix this in a firmware update, but secondly it seems like something that only appears when you change it (like with the flash exposure compensation), but I don't know, I don't own a 7DII.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't own the 7D 2 yet but it is a camera on the list when prices evens out, thanks for this info, hope you found how to fix that. I don't shoot from above the camera that often but I do use the top when doing other things and it is very helpful. im sure its hidden in the options to turn it on somewhere, im using my 5D 2 and I max my control's meaning i use it to there full potential and very happy with it, this new 7d2 camera looks great with the some of the add on's like doing away with the timer remote, anyway all the best with that new machine, im sure it will bring in very great images.


----------



## Davebo (Nov 16, 2014)

The exposure compensation scale is there on the 7D Mark II .....BUT you have to press the ISO button to see it. In other words, after you switch your 7D Mark II to manual the ECS is not automatically displayed as it is with the 7D and 5D Mark III. Pressing the ISO button will display the ISO,plus the ECS....press the ISO button again and LCD displays as your picture shows..
Not sure why Canon inserted an extra step....but the ECS is there.


----------



## EGLA Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! 

Davebo, Thanks for your steps to the ECS! But unfortunately it's not the light meter that shows me if my shots get under or over exposed with the manual speed, aperture and ISO I'm using. I'm looking for the option to get the meter I see on the right side in the viewfinder on the top screen LCD(as with previous EOS models in M mode). I don't use exposure compensation that often, I mostly do my work with manual shutter speeds, apertures and ISO speeds. 

I'm sorry if I didn't explain it correctly.


----------



## Bigjezza (Nov 16, 2014)

Pressing iso only brings up flash ec scale on the top LCD, unfortunately it doesn't show a meter. It would be good if it showed a light meter there like the other bodies.

Even with auto iso it is not a meter...


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 16, 2014)

EGLA Photography said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Davebo, Thanks for your steps to the ECS! But unfortunately it's not the light meter that shows me if my shots get under or over exposed with the manual speed, aperture and ISO I'm using. I'm looking for the option to get the meter I see on the right side in the viewfinder on the top screen LCD(as with previous EOS models in M mode). I don't use exposure compensation that often, I mostly do my work with manual shutter speeds, apertures and ISO speeds.
> 
> I'm sorry if I didn't explain it correctly.



I think you explained correctly - IMO only a few use the light meter on the LCD screen. To avoid wrong readings by users maybe Canon has reserved the "scale" in the top LCD for exposure compensation display. The viewfinder displays both scales (AFAIK - I haven't got that camera now).

What a pity, I use it too sometimes if I work with a tripod - it isn't essential but a unnecessary omitting of a helpful feature ...


----------



## Davebo (Nov 16, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> EGLA Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies!
> ...



Sorry Laurens...you did explain it perfectly. I read the posts on my iPhone and clearly missed the context trying to scroll around a smaller screen (won't do that again ). 
I use manual mode most of the time and I,too,found that feature very helpful shooting wildlife....particularly shorebirds. It is much easier to make adjustments viewing the LCD while lying down...rather than through the viewfinder. Just got my 7D 2 and haven't been out with it yet.....but have to say I am disappointed by this news. It is odd that this feature has been eliminated...especially in a camera geared for sports/wildlife. 
The fact that it is offered in other cameras ( namely the 7D), it would seem logical that tis feature could be reinstated through a firmware upgrade. Here's hoping!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I too would miss this if I manage to upgrade to the 7DII. Let's hope it is something they desire to fix, not retain for product differentiation. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2014)

I would suggest posting to the Canon forum. 

Canon monitors and even replies to some posts there. It might be a oversight, but it is certainly a useful feature and there was no reason to eliminate it.


----------



## Austin (Nov 17, 2014)

Laurens, I hear you! It should have this feature! I'm pretty sure the 1DX is missing it as well. (Correct me if I'm wrong.)

I remember noticing it when I wanted to get a general reading of a scene without conspicuously putting the camera up to my eye.

It's quite an oversight by Canon.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't believe the 7DII misses the top exposure scale in normal modes. Are you sure you're not in one of the auto ISO modes that's removing the scale ?


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2014)

Deare Teachers and Friends
Yesterday, I write the letter to Canon Service department, and this morning, I get a great answer :

"Dear Surapon Sujjavanich:

Thank you for contacting Canon product support. I understand that you have questions about the Exposure Compensation meter in the top LCD. I can address this for you.

Exposure Compensation is not available in Manual mode, unless you use Auto ISO. If you operate the camera in full manual, there is nothing for the camera to compensate for the exposure, because you have set all of the exposure settings yourself. If you wish to add +1 stop of overexposure, you can do so manually.

I hope this helps. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Trevis
Technical Support Representative

Special Note: Certain issues are very difficult to resolve via email. If your question remains unanswered after you have received this email, you may call our special toll-free number for email customers with unresolved issues and speak to a technician by dialing 1-866-261-9362, Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 12:00 midnight ET, and Saturday 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. ET (excluding holidays).

If you prefer to continue to communicate via email, reply to this message and we will respond as quickly as possible.

Email is not a secure form of communication. Please do not send us your credit card number or other personal or account information via email.


--Original Message--
From: [email protected]
Date: 11/16/2014 8:26:57 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Canon 5D Mark II (KMM12663679V83808L0KM) [#184422]

Dear Sir.
I am very happy about Canon Products so far since I talk to you more than 2 years ago= Great Jobs, Sir.
I bought a 7D II , Last week , and noticed that the top LCD doesn't show the lightmeter( for exp[osure compensation) in manual mode anymore... Like my 7D MkI, 5DII and III do. There is however a exposure correction bar(in P, AV or TV) that could do this. But I'm not able to find anything about how to make it work like that in the manual.
Am I do some thing wrong, Sir/ Madam ?
Yes, In Manual Mode If I push the Button for chainge ISO, Yes, I can see that Light meter. But It dissapear when I ready to shoot in Manual Mode.
I hope that Canon will give use the New Firmwere in the near future.
Yes, Sir, I Love this new Baby Canon 7D MK II, for great Camera for Birds/ Sports Photographer like me.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon Sujjavanich, AIA, CPS- Gold Level ,
PS. After 2 Years, I buy 4 more Canon Lenses and Canon EOS-M + EF-M Lenses."


Thanks again
Surapon Sujjavanich, AIA, CPS -Gold Member.


----------



## Davebo (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for that info Mr. Surapon....just came across the following:

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2014/eos7dmkii_autoiso.html

In Custom Controls, I assigned Expo Comp to the SET button. Auto ISO range set to 100-1600 ( my preference,yours may vary).
Switch camera to Manual Mode and Auto ISO. Select you desired aperture/shutter speed......then press SET button and simultaneously turn the Main Dial to left or right to underexpose/overexpose, as desired. The exposure comp scale (and the exposure changes you make) are now visible at the bottom of the viewfinder and on the top LCD.


----------



## Austin (Nov 18, 2014)

Lightmeter, not exposure compensation.

Lightmeter
Lightmeter
Lightmeter
Lightmeter
Lightmeter!

Even on my 60D, you can you use the lightmeter on the LCD when you are in full manual mode.


----------



## weixing (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,
Look like those DSLR which got an exposure level indicator scale in the right side of the viewfinder will not have this feature on top of the LCD.

By looking at the number of people thought you mean exposure compensation meaning not many people know it... may be that's why Canon removed it since there is already one in the viewfinder. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## VoodooT (Dec 16, 2014)

Canon have included exposure compensation whilst in manual mode when auto ISO is set, this feature was included a while ago to the 1DX via a firmware update. 

On the 7D MK II the meter on the top LCD is only ever an exposure compensation indicator. When you are in full manual the light meter  will show on the back LCD and in the viewfinder. 

A light meter is not needed in any mode other than full manual as the camera will be trying to set the correct exposure - hence why you would need exposure compensation instead. 

Maybe Canon didnt include the light meter on the top LCD as this could become confusing? (even more so )


----------

